# 6/28 Highbridge Bull



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Only had a short window to fish yesterday after my original guest cancelled. So at the last minute I got Jesse Sink to head out for a couple hours and he was able to sight fish this 37" bull. We watched him come down the bank at least 50 yards pushing a huge wake; Jesse pitched a white Z-Man Paddlerz in front of and it was game on. The fish took at least 50 yards of line on its first run and bulldogged him in the mud but he was no match. Jesse landed him and we got several great pictures. This is the largest red I've been a part of from Highbridge and his largest sight fished; we were quite stoked to say the least.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

VERY nice!! Love the Z-MAN plastics; action & they DO last.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice fish. Never fished up that way, might have to do a little exploring. The paddlerz sure do catch allot of fish, but man they cast like b-hole. Just like most DOA's. They catch the hell out of fish but cast horrible.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Nice fish. Never fished up that way, might have to do a little exploring. The paddlerz sure do catch allot of fish, but man they cast like b-hole. Just like most DOA's. They catch the hell out of fish but cast horrible.


I'd be willing to show you the area if your interested.....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Nice fish. Never fished up that way, might have to do a little exploring. The paddlerz sure do catch allot of fish, but man they cast like b-hole. Just like most DOA's. They catch the hell out of fish but cast horrible.
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to show you the area if your interested.....


I would take you up on that offer...I need to catch different species like you guys have up there


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Nice fish. Never fished up that way, might have to do a little exploring. The paddlerz sure do catch allot of fish, but man they cast like b-hole. Just like most DOA's. They catch the hell out of fish but cast horrible.
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to show you the area if your interested.....


 I'm very interested man, that sounds awesome. pm sent


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's a stud red anywhere guys. Congrats


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice catch Steve. Headed up to property in July. Lets get together and fish Steinhatchee again.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Got the last 2 weeks of July off off the first week I'm going to Sugarloaf last the last week fairly open; depends on if some of these guys take me up on fishing here.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds good. If Steinhatchee does not work then perhaps down here for EC or Flamingo.


----------

